# please critique! trot, canter, and jump



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Actually, if that is not you riding, then we will NOT make a critique of that rider. if she wants a critique, she can come on and ask for it.

Without being specific, I can say that the rider is not showing the horse to its best potential.


----------



## horsesaremylyfe (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes sorry - I was trying to figure out a way to edit my post to say don't critique the rider, ONLY THE HORSE. I wasn't really thinking about that when I was posting it :/

Thanks for your reply though!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Well what we can fairly say from the videos is that the horse was not lame on the day, and that it appears to be fairly tolerant and willing.

Without knowing what your skills and ambitions are, I don't think I can add more :neutral:


----------



## KissTheRing (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmm The horse looks a little lazy but willing to do the jumps- And looks sweet- 
cough- I agree with Tiny- cough cough


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

yeah I agree with tiny too, I don't mean to critique the rider as it isn't you but I'm not seeing any release over the jumps.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Tolerant horse, and I feel they have more to them that would be revealed under good training and riding 

Smooth trot to canter (on the correct lead too) transition.. which is nice to see they didn't run into it.


----------



## emeraldstar642 (Jul 16, 2011)

The horse looks sweet and willing. It's hard to tell though because, like Tiny said, it's hard to see the full potential of the horse with this rider. Not meaning to critique or anything, but he (or she?) is being very restricted in these videos.


----------



## Bluemoonlvr (Feb 20, 2010)

You need to keep all your weight into your heels and get off your toes. When you jump it looks like you are about to tip over.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

BlueMoonLvr.. this isn't the OP's video. This is critique on the horse only


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

It would be nice to see the horse striding out a bit more freely, but I don't know if its horse or rider or both making the horse look a little choppy in her (his?) stride. 

Best thing is to try her yourself. She could work better with a different rider, or she might be getting school sour and is more forward on hacks. Hard to tell, but go see the horse and give her a try!


----------



## horsesaremylyfe (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for all your replies!

How does her jump look? One good thing I noticed is she switched leads after the first jump (not sure if that was the rider or herself though).


I think I am going to try her in the next few weeks so wish me luck!


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

She looks really stiff behind and almost had a 4 beat canter so i would be weary of showing her in anything where they would critique her. But i would be worried if she needs hock injections or something because she looks pretty stiff behind. I don't see a lot of jumping potential because she really isn't pushing from her hind end.


----------



## horsesaremylyfe (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah I saw that she is pretty stiff...do you have any suggestions to improve that and get her to push from behind more?


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Warm her up without any gadgets for a good amount of time at a nice marching impulsive walk. Let her walk, trot, canter freely around the permieter. Ask with seat and leg, keep her under control though but just let her stretch out. 

PLEASE do a PPE though if you decide to go with her.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm kind of glad not having to critique the rider.
I wish the horse was being moved out a bit more, i think she'd look nice that way.


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

When you warm the horse push her into a big trot, not fast but ground covering so she can stretch her legs out and have her drop her head down in long and low she she can stretch her back. Walking really helps too!!

^^^ This only applies if there is not a real issue with her! Get a pre-purchase exam!


----------

